# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Επιταχυνσιομετρα (accelerometers)

## alani1984

Παιδια γεια σας.
Εχω να κανω μια εργασια οπου επιβαλετε να χρησιμοποιησω καποιο επιταχυνσιομετρο.Θελω να μου πειτε που μπορω  να δω πως δουλευει,που μπορω να το προμηθευτο στην θεσσαλονικη αν 
ξερετε,και αν μπορειτε να μου δωσετε ενα παραδειγμα για να μου γινει πιο κατανοητο.Ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## MHTSOS

H Analog Devices δίνει samples αλλά είναι μικροσκοπικά smd και θα δυσκολευτείς να τα κολλήσεις. Έχει και πληροφορίες για το πώς δουλεύουν.

----------


## NOE

Σε κάποιο παλιό τέυχος του έλεκτορ, πριν 4-5 χρόνια, είχε μία κατασκευή "ηλεκτρονικό αλφάδι" η καρδιά του κυκλώματος ήταν ένα ολοκληρομένο μέτρησης της επιτάχυνσης που αρχικά είχε σχεδιάστεί για εφαρμογές σε αεροσκάφη, αυτό το ολοκληρομένο μετρούσε την επιτάχυνση της βαρύτητας και έτσι δούλευε το αλφάδι. Δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο ακριβώς τευχος ήταν η κατασκευή, είχε αρκετές πληροφορίες σχετικά με το ολοκληρομένο, και δεν ήταν SMD. 
Αν κάποιος άλλος θυμάται σε ποιο τέυχος είναι ας το πεί και ας πει και το όνομα του ολοκληρωμένου.

----------


## thanos

Και η ST εχει μερικα ειναι καπως μεγαλυτερα απο της Αnalog.Μερικα εχουν και αναλογικες εξοδους.

----------


## RFΧpert

Πουλανε στο http://www.emarket.gr που και που κατι ετοιμα μονταρισμενα πλακετακια αναπτυξης με το MMA7260Q της Freescale αν σε ενδιαφερει...

----------

